# My cat is 65 days pregnant...



## Chloetaylor124 (Jul 22, 2017)

My cat is 65 days pregnant it will be her first set of litter, you can see and feel the kittens moving a lot her nipples are not producing milk but have white flakey stuff around them? Over the last 3 days she has been lying in the nest all day until we feed her she will move then go back and sleep. How long do you think she will be?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Who knows? But up to day 70 is OK, resting a lot is normal and so are the white flakes. What breed is she and are there any photos?


----------



## Chloetaylor124 (Jul 22, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> Who knows? But up to day 70 is OK, resting a lot is normal and so are the white flakes. What breed is she and are there any photos?


Hi. She's a Bengal cross and I'll just send you a photo now


----------



## Chloetaylor124 (Jul 22, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> Who knows? But up to day 70 is OK, resting a lot is normal and so are the white flakes. What breed is she and are there any photos?


Hi. She's a Bengal cross and I'll just send you a photo now


----------



## Chloetaylor124 (Jul 22, 2017)

Won't let me upload photo :/


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

I think there is a restriction on new members uploading pictures? You need to have made 10 or 20 posts? Though there maybe a way around it.
I think the kittens move down the mums body just before birth.


----------



## Chloetaylor124 (Jul 22, 2017)

Shrike said:


> I think there is a restriction on new members uploading pictures? You need to have made 10 or 20 posts? Though there maybe a way around it.
> I think the kittens move down the mums body just before birth.


Ok thanks would send you photos to help if I could . She hasn't gone off food but feels very lumpy so I think they may have moved down.


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

Give her a little longer. My Siamese girl had to have a c-section two weeks ago. She had milk in for 2 weeks, had mild contractions (just belly tightening up) for several days but it did not progress into labor. After two trips to the vet and x rays she had a c-section on day 71. I have an awesome vet and she and her 5 babies are totally fine!

It is expensive though so if she needs a c-section hopefully you have some money saved away. 

Don't worry yet though. My girls have had kittens anywhere from day 63 - 66 no problem.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello,
One of my girlies had her kittens (5 kittens) on day 64, my other girlie had them on day 67 (2 kittens)...

Once it starts then it's pretty quick so make sure you're around for the next few days so you don't miss her labour....
Good Luck!


----------

